# old run, but fun still



## general pedestr (Dec 11, 2002)

this was the 1st mini-t i owned,and 1st time filming and driving.:woohoo:


----------



## general pedestr (Dec 11, 2002)

*Fun Bug*

heres my Fun Bug!:wave:







my mini-t with purple springs,rc18MT tires, baja body and zip ties for shock clips makes for a fun bug. 
has a mod motor in it with a stock dif. the radio is a older mag jr. so now i can run it indoors at a slower speed or outdoors "CRANK IT UP"! :woohoo:


----------

